# What would it take to change my username?



## Nareau (Sep 23, 2006)

Spider has been my alias on the Net for a long time, but I've been posting as Nareau in various places for the past few years.  What would I have to do to get the mods to change my login here?

Spider/Nareau


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Just ask.  I'm sure a mod will come by and change it.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 25, 2006)

Just perform a rite with three small sticks and 4cc of fresh mouse blood, then ask an Admin to to it.

Mods are too pun-tastic to be allowed free reign with peoples usenames. We might not be able to _handle _it, any _nom _of possibilities come to mind. I ask you _sir, name_ or no name you'll still be the same guy to us!

Cheers


----------



## Henry (Sep 25, 2006)

Done, and with nareau a pun in site. 

Only request is to leave the "formerly known as" thing or an equivalent in your .sig for a couple o' weeks, and then banish it as you will.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 26, 2006)

are you still related to pielorino though?


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 27, 2006)

I am also interested in a name change and don't feel compelled to clutter Meta with another thread.

Any chance that someone reading this can grant me a racial promotion and chop my moniker down to just Masquerade?  I notice that nobody else is using the name.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 27, 2006)

Done! I added a note into your sig that you should keep for a few weeks, please.


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks!  I feel concise!


----------



## Nareau (Oct 6, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Done! I added a note into your sig that you should keep for a few weeks, please.



You da man.  Thanks.

Nareau


----------



## BSF (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey PirateCat, or Henry, or even Morrus, 
How about just abbreviating mine?  I use BSF most everywhere else.  Can we just make it BSF here too?  

Yeah, I will drop a note in my .sig, and with Sialia's avatars it will probably be apparent to everybody who I still am.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 6, 2006)

First you must dance for our amusement. Dance, my monkey, DANCE!


----------



## BSF (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiL4qkt53Xo
You can dance, for inspiration!


----------



## BSF (Oct 6, 2006)

I can link more if I have to.  :O


----------



## BSF (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Piratecat (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn. Now THAT'S service!


----------



## BSF (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Piratecat!
Now off to change my .sig.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2006)

yes, the lack of immediate avatar change does make the transition smoother.


----------

